# New Photos of Nubs (Photo heavy)



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't let the image fool you, this isn't the same one as Howard posted. This is a movie I put together for my boss at work. She wanted to see a dog weight pulling so I put this together with a few photos and other training videos. I'm very proud of how it came out. 





Today was a nice day out so I took the camera out for a bit. Just some fun shots since Nubs wasn't in too much of a playing mood, more of a sit around and act like a cat in the sun mood.


Same photo in black and white


He was watching the neighbor kids playing across the street




"Fine... I'll lay down"


"Oh, the kids are running around again!"


"Is that a cat?"


"Cookie? Over here?!?!"


"Maybe back here"


"NOPE! Over there!!!!"



"I WILL find that cookie!"


Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao off at the commentary  he's cute. my pups were sunning in the yard yesterday. it was so quiet i had to go find them! hahaha.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

i LOVE nubs!!! those pix are fanfreakintastic! Great job on the video ...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nubs is gorgeous...loved the video the song is excellent lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

What a handsome man! He looks really good!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

awww what a cutie! I can tell he has an underbite (which I LOVE in pits) I think its because china has one lol I LOVE the collar! May I ask how he got his nubby tail?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww I love me some Nubs  He's so smart and handsome


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone 



Chinadog said:


> awww what a cutie! I can tell he has an underbite (which I LOVE in pits) I think its because china has one lol I LOVE the collar! May I ask how he got his nubby tail?


I'm quite shocked. Your are correct, he has an underbite but I have yet to catch it on camera. I'm surprised you could tell that just from those photos. I think it's adorable when his bottom teeth get stuck over his top lip. Too cute!

I actually have no clue what happened to his tail. He came to me like that at a year and 3 months old, and he was dropped off at the shelter like that. Whoever did it, did not do a good job. There is no hair on the tip, and when he first came home with me, it often got bloody from him sitting on his butt. Finally it scared over and he hasn't had much of an issue since, but you can tell some days it bothers him. They just docked it very long or too short. it's right in between a long dock and a short one.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I can tell because China has a monsterous underbite and her bottom lip sticks out like that. lol.. So because of her coloration and underbite to the untrained eye people always thought she was a boxer with short ears. Her underbite catches that top lip all the time especially when shes riding in the car she gets them lips caught lmao.. He is very cute! 

Where did you get that collar at? I just love that collar!


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice> You did a great job putting it together. I especially like the end, with thelittle obed. exercises.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What a distinguished looking face!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol Dosia has an under bite too I think it's totally cute


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

...Such a handsome dog!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Nubs is looking good! Looks like a model when posing


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

he is so smart....where did i go wrong? lol


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Where did you get that collar at? I just love that collar!


http://www.collarmania.com/collar_mania_home I've owned 2 of them from Lisa. I love them. I normally catch her when she has a sale, but I think I've paid between $26 and $32 including shipping for them. Not a bad price since I can't even get martingales around here at all.



Bethb2007 said:


> Very nice> You did a great job putting it together. I especially like the end, with thelittle obed. exercises.


Thanks! I added that just for my boss. She owns a Pointer, and still hasn't been able to teach him "Sit". She got him about the same time as I got Nubs.



rexdrifter said:


> he is so smart....where did i go wrong? lol


lol! He is too smart for his own health. I swear he's better at figuring out problems then I am at times.


----------

